# Using a bell?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone use a bell on their pointing dogs collar pheasant hunting, especially thicker cover? I have a beeper collar that is so loud and annoying that I used it for 30 minutes and haven't used it since in 4 years. Often thought of using a bell, but I would think the late season roosters would be off and running before your gun was even loaded. I've used a bell in the turtle mountains and this didn't annoy me near as much, even though I didn't get any birds.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been preaching this forever....A pheasants number one sence is HEARING! You don't think that bell is pushing birds away from you? I guarantee pheasants are slipping out on you because of that bell!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've never used a bell on pheasants, just wondering if anyone has luck with it or not.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have hunted both with a bell and without. Never used a beeper. I started using a bell because of the size of my French Brittany. In heavy cover, she is easy to lose track of. Yes, I've probably lost some pheasants due to the noise. However, I like being more sure of what is going on with my dog. Whether I use a bell or don't, the tally at the end of the year is still about 60 roosters (plus or minus a couple). I say give it a try...if you're more comfortable having a bell...use it...if not don't.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Do pheasants hold for points with a dog running on the ground jingling a bell all over the place? I read an article somewhere, don't know where that on any section of land, 1 out of 6 pheasants will sit tight and hold no matter what. With a pointing dog, it is that one pheasant I'm looking to get over good dog work. I would bet with a good dog that has a real nose you would still find pheasants with a bell on the dogs collar.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, my dog has pointed many a rooster while wearing her bell.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I run my dogs with a bell and/or beeper most of the time, and they don't seem to have trouble pointing huns, sharpies, sage hens, or pheasants compared to without.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

To each his own...I'm not going to say you will not get birds with a bell...Hell, opening weekend you could probably walk out into a CRP field with a boombox on your shoulder blarin' Good Charlotte and still shoot birds. My point, (no pun intended) is that you are missing out on birds by making noise...And that is a fact!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

After the first couple weeks of season I take the bells off.

I was wondering if somethat else like some kind of rattle would work, something no other hunters use. I'm pretty sure the birds learn bells mean trouble, because they show no fear of them early in the season.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I use bells on my labs in certain instances - pheasant hunting in big, heavy cover and/or with more than a couple of other hunters or with inexperienced hunters. 90% of my pheasant hunting is with one or two others in creek bottoms, sloughs or other "small" cover, and I don't use a bell then or anytime sharpie hunting. Those rare times I hunt large, heavy CRP, I'll often hang a bell from his collar, just so I have a better idea of where he is. If I'm with a bigger group or inexperienced hunters, I'll do it for his safety, no matter the time of year (anyone ever had luck with 12 guys - or even 6 for that matter - hunting quiet anyway?). No doubt, the bell (or some jabberer, or some moron who over-whistles his dog, etc) bumps some birds, especially late season. But, when other factors require, I'd rather bump some birds...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a shock, beeper combination collar from Dogtra. I run my pointers on point only mode. It also has a locate button on it so I can find him when I need to.

I can but don't set the collar on continuous beep because it sound like a piece of heavy machinery is backing up. It is simply annoying same as with a bell. When I go hunting I enjoy the solitude and like hearing the sound of nature. Not a piece of heavy machinery, or Rudolf. To each his own I don't think the noise makes much difference. Mine beep when puppy goes on point and I've never seen one fly off yet when the beeper went off.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They do run from bells I've experimented with it both ways and I'm certain of it.

G/O what kind of pointers do you have?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, GSP same as you. Now as far as this bell theory goes it is all bull. First of all like Dan said how many go through the field screaming hear Fido, whoa Fido etc. Second unless its damp a pheasant will always run before it will fly. They move continually until they are cornered then they fly.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> unless its damp a pheasant will always run before it will fly


Correcto. Hunters used to say that shooting bred runners which is not true. They're born to it, less exposure and less energy expended. Energy is currency in the wild.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hunt quiet and bells keep that from happening, I know what your saying about people hacking their dogs back ect. But my dogs are specifically trained so they don't get hacked unless they are in danger.

I still believe bells hurts after the first few weeks of the season. Birds learn danger signals, all game does. I've experimented both ways and later in the season I do better without the bells fewer wild flushes. I also wear dull hats if I'm hunting alone for the same reason, a floresent orange hat is too visible. Although I always wear one if there are other hunters around

I just obtained two new english pointers from a field trialer that didn't that they would win trials. They are very nice dogs and I'm excited about them.

They are pretty wild but I'll slowly get them into a pace I can live with.
I can't wait to see them on birds.

I love pups.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

There's no doubt that noise does affect pheasants. I think what affects them most is people yelling at there dogs or constantly whistling, slamming car doors etc.. I have used a beeper which is part of my e-collar for years successfully on pheasants. Hell.. they usually know your around long before they hear the beepers. Some beepers have a hawk screech, not sure how they work. Most times I have the collar on silent running, it beeps only if he goes on point. If I need to locate when he's running I just hit the locate button once for a quick locate. When the dogs on point a pheasant is either going move or stay put. If he moves I have the dog relocate and the cat and mouse game is on till that bird decides he's had enough. In heavy cover a beeper I think is necessary to locate your pointer?? Problem with the bell is once the dog is on point no more sound, you still have to locate him.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I have been useing beepers for close to twenty years. Would not like to go hunting without them. It is a bumber searching for your pointer in cattails or other thick cover when you know they are on point and can not find them. I even have two so I can use one on my lab. I have tri tronics that you can turn on pt only. Also can set to hawk sound to keep birds from running.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Hard to hear a bell when your dog is locked up on pt.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I would second the opinion of others who have the dogtra collar that has both a shock and beeper function. I don't like unecessary noise but when you are hunting thick cover whether it be cattails or switch grass it is a nice function to have. You can use the locate button which will put out a single or double beep to locate your dog but it doesn't beep constantly. One of my dogs is an older dog and she is losing her hearing but still likes to go out. It gives me peace of mind that I can locate her with a push of the button while at the same time not putting out too much noise to alert the birds or annoy my hunting partner. Also, if you train your dogs to come to the whistle (two beeps) or stay (1 beep) this collar will eliminate the need for you to carry a whistle.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Drakekiller said:


> Hard to hear a bell when your dog is locked up on pt.


Drakekiller, love it best answer yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

> Problem with the bell is once the dog is on point no more sound, you still have to locate him.


I have the Tri-Tronics model berper with the point only feature, it works great when we are working some heavy cover and she locks up solid in the middle!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I like the suspense of trying to find them on point :lol: :lol:

Just kidding but if you pay attention to the dogs I find I rarely have to search for them when they go on point. I am kind of tired of all the technology, sometimes the bird is supposed to win.

Its our hunting skill vs their instincts and I choose to avoid technology unless safety is compromised.

I do sometimes use it, just try to use it minimally if possible.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Bobm said:


> I like the suspense of trying to find them on point :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding but if you pay attention to the dogs I find I rarely have to search for them when they go on point. I am kind of tired of all the technology, sometimes the bird is supposed to win.
> 
> ...


In the wide open expanses of CRP in North Dakota, it's not hard to lose sight of a pointer in a hurry. I'll take any advantage I can use to keep tabs on my pointing dog.

Not sure if you've ever hunted the Dakota's, but believe me hunting wild pheasants in the Dakota's, many times the bird wins, electronic or not. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Two solid weeks for many years but not last year. 

I love hunting ND....


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

What do you guys think about a dog that barks before the flush!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

He should have extra biscuits in his contract.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You can watch this dog and when he starts getting birdie he lets you know. When he gets close and/or the bird is moving he starts barking. The first time I brought him to ND he was about one year old and I had taken him with me while rabbit hunting with my beagles back home. I thought he had picked up the barking from them. A month after being in ND I was lucky enough to go to western Ks. Talk about being embarrassed  , this little dog would get on a pheasant in the open fields, you could see the dog, pheasant and hear him bark like crazy while chasing after the pheasant until it flushed. This has turned into a great asset in the ND cattail sloughs. He is now 4 years 8 months old and has been to ND 4 hunting trips and 3 to Ks. :beer:

I have bred and trained my own Choc labs for over 20 years (no barkers).

After doing some research on the breed, they are partly bred for winter turkey hunting, busting the flock and them returning to lay quietly beside you while you try to call one of the scattered flock back into range.
http://members.aol.com/smtnr1/TroublePheaWeeds05


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My boykin does the same thing, he even yips sometimes when he does a retrieve.

I've seen other spaniels do it especially if you use them for fur


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't let my dog in on the chase with the beagles but I do let him retrieve a rabbit that I shoot that is in a briar thicket. We had one guy loose a rabbit out of his gamebag a couple of hundred yards from the truck and my dog found it for him and brought to hand. :beer: This is one of the hardest hunting dogs that I have had but has been a learning curve for me. "Lab to Spaniel" I don't know what the birds think about the barking but so far it doesn't seem to effect them, they either flush at his nose or after a short chase.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

On my flushing spaniels- you bet! Pointers yep again

Those birds hear your truck stop. They hear you close your gun. They hear you walking talking. What really gets em buggy is when theY CANT hear you. Thats why they get spooky and flush wild when it windy. Its also why they flush when you stop and pause. They cant figure where you are, so they bug out. I dont think its possible to sneak up on pheasant. You have to rely on his energy conserving tactic of holding tight to survive. So if we believe you can sneak up on em, and some will hold tight even though they know you are coming, then put a bell on. Safety, I dont want some clown shootin at my dog cuz he cant tell where he is at. I know, I know- people shouldnt shoot at anything "dog high" anyway. Most dont, and you wont do it around me twice, but why not be safe. The big reason is keeping track of that dog, and ID ing your SPECIFIC dog in cover. Keep track of where the action is and and make sure they arent getting out of range on you. If your dog NEVER threatens to get out of range, then ol buck doesnt have much "get in his pants". Last dog I had like that is someones pet in Central Park NY right now!

Our pointers run so big that you often lose sight of em- even in big NODAK prairies. A collar that signals a point is sometimes a must. Why let em stand a bird for 30 minutes while you try to figure out where they are. When that pointer has that bird stuck, and stuck hard, I have never seen the bird blow out of there because of the collar. Trust me, they know the dog is there, the beep isnt going to make a lick of difference. The Hawk Scream collar may hold em better.


----------

